# I need a new bow!



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

So two weeks ago I was practicing shooting the bow as usual and I heard this terrible sounding crack when I came back to full draw. Thought it was in my upper cam but didnt find any problems on successive shots. Fast forward to this weekend and im shooting again and hear this same horrendous crack. Im really studying my bow now and still cant find it. I come to full draw again and nothing.....but as im slowly letting off I hear it again. So i am really worried. Then I let my dad pull it back and notice the lower limb is cracked like crazy Took it in to the local bow shop and the thing is dead. He is calling the company that made my bow to see if they have any warranty or if they can replace the limbs for me. He said hes not sure if they will have them or not.

Regardless I planned on getting a new bow next year anyway as the bow that just broke was my youth bow but it went up to 50# thats why I was still shooting it.
So now that I am in the market for a new compound bow whether this fall or next summer.
Anybody have any good makes or models to suggest?
Looking for something adjustable
50-70+#
willing to pay 500-600$ (at least including sight, quiver and rest)


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Martin has killer set ups in that money range with exceptional customer service. I think Bowtech might have something also.If you haven't bought a bow in a long time, you will be very happy with what improvements have been done in the bow market.


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I picked up a brand new bow 2008 Bowtech Guardian for $455 from this guy. He has lots of inventory and is great to deal with.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=953095


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

If I were you, I would try to spend the entire amount on a new bow and just transfer your used accessories to the new one. Cabelas and Bass Pro have some package deals that won't set you back the full $600 or you can go to a pro shop. There's MJC archery on 15 mile east of Groesbeck. Brown Bear on Gratiot at 21 mile rd has archery stuff if I remember correctly. THS in Port Huron on Military street has a big selection also. You'd probably need a 50-70lb model. As far as adjustability goes you'll have to do more research than I'm willing to. I'm done growing.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

check the classified at Archerytalk

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Go buy a Quest QS or Mission Eliminator and transfer your accessories on to that

You will be happy (both bows are roughly $500 i think)


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

PSE Bowmadness. . FAST bows and a reasonable price. I just got a new one this year for $499 and thats with pro-line bow strings.


----------



## stuck on the line (Sep 21, 2008)

Thats funny[really it's not]but the same thing happened to me 3 weeks ago. I had a renegade bow I bought from cooks in monroe had for about 6 years loved that bow well the limb cracked right at the riser. So I went to adams archery decided on a hoyt katera. Man bows came a long way in 6 years let me tell ya super fast and quiet. Got the bow bare for 650 and transfered my sight, rest, ect.. Great bow shot a lot of different bows there and settled on that one. Well good luck on new bow and this fall in the woods


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

pikemaster789 said:


> So two weeks ago I was practicing shooting the bow as usual and I heard this terrible sounding crack when I came back to full draw. Thought it was in my upper cam but didnt find any problems on successive shots. Fast forward to this weekend and im shooting again and hear this same horrendous crack. Im really studying my bow now and still cant find it. I come to full draw again and nothing.....but as im slowly letting off I hear it again. So i am really worried. Then I let my dad pull it back and notice the lower limb is cracked like crazy Took it in to the local bow shop and the thing is dead. He is calling the company that made my bow to see if they have any warranty or if they can replace the limbs for me. He said hes not sure if they will have them or not.
> 
> Regardless I planned on getting a new bow next year anyway as the bow that just broke was my youth bow but it went up to 50# thats why I was still shooting it.
> So now that I am in the market for a new compound bow whether this fall or next summer.
> ...


 
look into parker bows.my brother bought one last year it came with a drop away rest, sight ,quiver, and gold tip arrows for 550$.
its pretty fast,quite.
nice bow.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wouldn't mind a new bow myself,, mines a 1981 bear grizzy 2
i'd love one or the oneida bows,,, but they cost so much.....oh well, will try the bear one more year.


----------



## bluegill bardy (Feb 27, 2009)

Myself, bro, dad, and several friends shoot PSE. DRCII has owned the same PSE for about twelve years now and it is still very quiet and quick. That bow has been through some s**t and it still shoots like he bought it last week. PSE is a bow that is quiet, fast and very durable. As long as PSE is in business, I will never shoot another bow. BTW, prices range from $299 and up. Very, very affordable. Good luck!


----------



## beemer (Jan 3, 2006)

Hard to beat Martin for the $ & there great customer service. I shot all the major bows out there & the Martin Moab (Bengal is another good choice) was just as good or better to me. Don't take anyones word. Go try them out yourself. Everybody's style is different.


----------



## gamecock (May 9, 2007)

I shot a Reflex for a couple years and loved it...Made by Hoyt, so the quality is top notch. Great value for your $$, give 'em a look.


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Myself my dad and brother inlaw all shoot PSE. Dads is an old Mach 1 from the 80's I shoot a 92 Mach 4R and I've burned up dozens of strings over the years and unless a cam or limb goes south its all i'll shoot.I've had Darton and a newer Hoyt carbon express and didn't like the feel of the bow so I gave it to my brother. One day shooting , the cam bent right in front of me and it cost more to replace than the bow was worth. Now Hoyt makes a great bow don't get me wrong but I won't ever have another.
If I had to buy a new one it would be a PSE and it costs more but its hard to beat a X-Force.
X-Force {Turn volume up before starting video}this bow is quit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GRkK0FNJ7s
X-Force against Mathews Drenalin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6LzlgNfHtQ&NR=1&feature=fvwp
X-Force against Hoyt, Mathews, Bowtech, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBJKCrhqR-M
:idea: 
Go to a Bow shop and shoot a couple different PSE's till you find what feels right for you. I guarantee You will find the best bow money can buy!


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

It is to bad you are so far away. I have an older Browning Micro Midas that goes up to 50Ibs. I would let you have if you needed one.


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

I say to make the best choice you should go shoot these bows yourself and see what feels best to you. Then, like others have said, transfer your accessories, or what you can. I like my PSE a lot, smooth and quiet, but friends have Dartons and are real happy with them. They arent too expensive and a smooth shooting bow. A buddy of mine just got a new Hoyt for $450 and it is real smooth but not too quiet, but he loves it. Its all what suits you best, there are ups and downs to em all


----------



## P.U.Tarsel (Aug 21, 2009)

Pearson Pathfinder is a solid choce too.


----------



## P.U.Tarsel (Aug 21, 2009)

Pearson Sidewinder also..


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought a hoyt magnatec when i got out of high school. It was bought in a package and was set up very nicely. Just my opinion, i would take the sights and rest that you have on your bow now and put it on your new bow that you will be buying. You can go to cabelas, in the bargain cave and find excellent deals on new bows that are out dated but newer than what your shooting plus you have sights and rest that you are familliar with to put on that new bow.


----------



## Jac20002 (Oct 8, 2008)

SPITFIRE said:


> Martin has killer set ups in that money range with exceptional customer service. I think Bowtech might have something also.If you haven't bought a bow in a long time, you will be very happy with what improvements have been done in the bow market.


 
just got my hands on a 2009 martin bengal i am new too bow hunting but i absolutley love everything about it i got it at shooters service for 400 bare bow had it in layaway and added everything to it =) very happy for my moneys worth


----------

